# habistat thermostat repairs



## rayyarnold911 (Jan 15, 2012)

hello everyone i was just wondering if anyone knows of any one that repairs habistat thermostats i have about ten lying round collecting dust so i would really like for them to get repaired so if anyone knows anyone please let me know thanks

regards ray


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Habistat themselves. PeterF on here is Mr Habistat, and from what I've heard the repair prices are very reasonable


----------



## rayyarnold911 (Jan 15, 2012)

thanks meko i have like ten of them lying round and instead of buying new ones i thought i would get them repaired


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

if you send them back they will charge you £5 to repair - brilliant service

details here http://www.eurorep.net/habistat/guarantee.htm


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

i've got no proof of purchase i don't think...does anyone know if they'll do it without? i'll send them an email asking if people don't know(and then put the answer on here :2thumb: )


----------



## zzxxy (Aug 28, 2011)

They may well repair them without a receipt. Email Peter at [email protected] and let him know what you have, Roughly how old it is along with their respective faults and see what he says.


----------



## adwraith (May 16, 2011)

ok brilliant thanks, i was actually going to contact them tomorrow but this has made it much easier :2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

they dont need a reciept if you send the fiver - they will repair it and send it back = they only need a reciept if you send it back under guarantee as proof of date. They are very chilled about it all and provide an excellent simple and honest service


----------

